# Marietta Mystery 2016 - November 5th, 2016 (Marietta, GA)



## Torch (Sep 28, 2016)

*Date:*
November 5th, 2016

*Events:*
3x3 - 3 rounds
2x2 - 2 rounds
Feet - 2 rounds
Pyra - 2 rounds
and most importantly
MYSTERY EVENT TOURNAMENT (Rules)

*CubingUSA:* https://www.cubingusa.com/MariettaMystery2016/index.php
*WCA:* https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/MariettaMystery2016

*Location:*
Northeast Cobb Community Center
3100 Jaycee Dr
Marietta, GA 30062

Directions (use these or you'll get lost)

*Registration Fee:*
$15

There is a 55 competitor limit for this competition.

Prizes for this competition (including the mystery events) are sponsored by TheCubicle.us!


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 28, 2016)

hwee mystery events <333


----------



## Storm (Sep 28, 2016)

Awwww yeah! This is going to be awesome!


----------



## Storm (Sep 29, 2016)

One question, I have every WCA puzzle except 7x7. I find it unlikely that a 7x7 will be necessary for the Mystery event finale, but I'll buy one if it is. Is it necessary?


----------



## Torch (Sep 29, 2016)

Storm said:


> One question, I have every WCA puzzle except 7x7. I find it unlikely that a 7x7 will be necessary for the Mystery event finale, but I'll buy one if it is. Is it necessary?



You can always borrow one from someone else if it's necessary.


----------



## Storm (Oct 1, 2016)

Goals:

3x3: Sub-35 Avg, Make Round 2. If that is Top Half, I might be able to do it if some slower cubers show up.
2x2: Sub-10 Avg, Sub-7 Single. The first one should be easy, the second not so much
Pyra: Sub-17 Avg, Sub-10 Single. I suck at Pyraminx, so this will take some practice.
Feet: Make the Soft Cutoff. Yeah, that's my only goal there.


----------



## Torch (Oct 3, 2016)

Registration is already 2/3 full! If you want to compete, sign up quickly.


----------



## Torch (Oct 4, 2016)

And it's full. It took less than a week for 55 people to sign up!


----------



## Torch (Oct 17, 2016)

The competitor limit has been raised from 55 to 60. If you were in the first 5 people on the waiting list, you should have an email with directions on what to do next.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Oct 20, 2016)

Plot twist: Kilominx is a mystery event!


----------



## Torch (Oct 20, 2016)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Plot twist: Kilominx is a mystery event!


 
#dreamscrushed

Seriously though, I may post some hints to the mystery events at some point.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Oct 26, 2016)

Goals:

3x3: Beat Ray
2x2: Beat Ray
Feet: Beat Katie (Ray too good)
Pyra: Beat Ray
Mystery: Make finals, Beat Ray

Even if I can't make a single one of these goals happen, I still hope that this competition goes really well, and that the competitors enjoy it.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 26, 2016)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Goals:
> Feet: Beat Kaite (Ray too good)


Who is this Kaite you speak of


----------



## Storm (Oct 26, 2016)

cuberkid10 said:


> Who is this Kaite you speak of


Clearly he meant that he wanted to beat a kite at feet solving, he just misspelled it. I don't know though, I know the kites have been practicing for this competition. They can solve like the wind now. And they all just upgraded to Gans Airs, so there is that, too. I've taken this joke way too far.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Oct 26, 2016)

Storm said:


> Clearly he meant that he wanted to beat a kite at feet solving, he just misspelled it. I don't know though, I know the kites have been practicing for this competition. They can solve like the wind now. And they all just upgraded to Gans Airs, so there is that, too. I've taken this joke way too far.


No they use the large shengshou wind


----------



## Torch (Oct 26, 2016)

Goals:
3x3: Who cares
2x2: Who cares
Pyra: Who cares
Feet: 2NR single and mean (<47.65 single, <53.10 mean)


Jaysammey777 said:


> Goals:
> 
> 3x3: Beat Ray
> 2x2: Beat Ray
> ...


Technically you've already achieved this, since I won't be doing the mystery events 


Jaysammey777 said:


> Even if I can't make a single one of these goals happen, I still hope that this competition goes really well, and that the competitors enjoy it.


Taking this goal too! Hoping that the mystery events and prizes are well received.


----------



## Zachary Palan (Oct 26, 2016)

There are only 59/60 on the site, and I am hoping to go since my b-day is in a week and haven't gone to a comp yet . Only 3rd on waiting list


----------



## Torch (Oct 28, 2016)

Also Jacob pls give me a nice 2x2 scramble so I can get a good single and nemesize Chris Train!


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 28, 2016)

did I goals yet? I don't think I goalsed yet
2x2: just beat my single come on
3x3: just beat my average come on
Pyra: podium or something
Feet: get actually decent results
Mystery stuff: it's a mystery 

competition goals:
don't say something really stupid (I've failed to do this every day of my life but whatever)
don't die before the comp ends
get some really lucky scramble in any event and get overall PB single
try not to starve
probably borrow someone else's cube for every event
be able to do every mystery event
don't eat something I probably shouldn't eat (can't remember the last comp I didn't do this)


----------



## DanpHan (Oct 28, 2016)

Losecas Etter better get ready


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 29, 2016)

DanpHan said:


> Losecas Etter better get ready


absolute savage


----------



## Torch (Oct 29, 2016)

DanpHan said:


> Losecas Etter better get ready


...for pyraminx


----------



## DanpHan (Oct 30, 2016)

Torch said:


> ...for pyraminx


I'm sure he knows all about losing pyRAMInx


----------



## Torch (Oct 30, 2016)

DanpHan said:


> I'm sure he knows all about losing pyRAMInx


----------



## DanpHan (Oct 30, 2016)

Torch said:


> View attachment 7099


the world was not meant to see that, too dank .___.


----------



## Torch (Oct 30, 2016)

DanpHan said:


> the world was not meant to see that, too dank .___.


How bout this



Spoiler



No, that's not an event


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 30, 2016)

Torch said:


> How bout this
> View attachment 7100
> 
> 
> ...


excuse me I have a 5:48 at home and I find this offensive


----------



## Torch (Oct 30, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> excuse me I have a 5:48 at home and I find this offensive


Sloah may have a 5:48, but I don't know about Joah


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 30, 2016)

Torch said:


> Sloah may have a 5:48, but I don't know about Joah


I know, I'm saying I am the rightful winner of Squan with Feet.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Oct 30, 2016)

Torch said:


> How bout this
> View attachment 7100
> 
> 
> ...


"I do not consent"


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 4, 2016)

so this is happening soon
really excited to fail


----------



## Torch (Nov 4, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> so this is happening soon
> really excited to fail


me too

also 999th post


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 4, 2016)

Oh and I don't have a partner yet, so let me know if you want to team up


----------



## Storm (Nov 5, 2016)

Aaaaaand I overslept. Dang it body why y u do dis? Sorry for no-showing. I guess I'll see you all in Athens in December.


----------



## Torch (Nov 6, 2016)

Thank you all so much for coming! Here is the results sheet from the mystery events: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/19Yc1VjEyEkgP1XNfQbzMoLOTTj4Z44-HhaDBtndWlQY/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## DanpHan (Nov 6, 2016)

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1833&cat=1&rnd=1

losecas etter


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hello,

This was an amazing competition.

It is now 1 am.

I just submitted results.

I hope you are happy.

Thanks @cuberkid10 for helping with data checking.

I got 4/6 of my goals. Good enough

Go to FMC tomorrow

....

goodnight.


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 6, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> did I goals yet? I don't think I goalsed yet
> 2x2: just beat my single come on
> 3x3: just beat my average come on
> Pyra: podium or something
> ...


2x2: missed by 0.07
3x3: missed by 0.09
Pyra: shhh
Feet: ayyy 2nd

comp goals:
no, no, no, yes, yes, yes, yes

was fun though. I'm thinking of some "interesting" mystery events now


----------

